# Orange mohawk



## tjjackson63 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Vossie (Jul 2, 2012)

DOF is too shallow to my liking. Some focus stacking would have done the trick (or was it flying?)


----------



## tjjackson63 (Jul 4, 2012)

I like it. I have other versions but this one added to that psychodelic feel.


----------



## ideaworx (Jul 4, 2012)

What was this shot with? And I agree with some focus stacking, that or shooting a few stops up, like a f8-f10. But I do like the color and style of the shot, right in your face, very cool.


----------



## tjjackson63 (Jul 7, 2012)

This was shot handheld with a t2i and 100mm macro (non-is).


----------

